# Saltiga Sasurf30-Test Drive



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Recently had opportunity to spend little time in the field with Diawa's most recent release in the conventional surf casting line. Wanted to share with you my experience. The measurements provided are not official (unless noted otherwise below) and are intended for informational purposes only as I do not pretend to be an expert, simply someone who enjoys being able to get maximum distance from 'surf fishing' equipment. Your experience may be different.......So here's my story and I'm sticking to it...............

Equipment: Daiwa Sasurf30, Allstar 1509- 13'6", Fuji alconite guides, Avet SX 6.3/3.8 two speed (for comparison only). Silver thread 20lb....why Silver Thread 20? Cause that's what I had in surplus! Bearings on Sasurf30 are as delivered from factory....no cleaning by me!

Conditions: 60 deg, swirling cross/tail wind, 6-10 mph. All casts are OTG.

General comments about Sasurf30:
Well machined....very attractive.......
weight 19.2 oz( Diawa's website incorrectly states 17oz...while their catalog is correct...this is OFFICIAL). Spool diameter is 53 mm, compared to the 47mm of the sl-x30sha. (this is OFFICIAL also). This has the potential for making it difficult for small hands. The good news is unlike the sl-x30sha, the gearbox on the Sasurf30 is slanted forward, allowing more thumb pressure to be applied (and you need it---it's tall!). The spool is advertised to be of 'ultra-lightweight machined aluminum designed for distance casting'. Unlike the sl-x30sha which has a free-floating spool that disengages from the gear train for less friction, the Sasurf spool and shaft are integrated as one---no disengagement. I found the sl-x30sha spool to be lighter (weighs 2.1 oz and the Sasurf 2.5 oz)...Hummmm.......

First cast: Used two red blocks and baseball. Fuzzed up, big time and I applied pressure to spool to halt blow up.

Second cast: Same results....reel much too fast with red blocks.

I quickly dived into my magnet pool to find some to fit right side plate...very narrow clearance. Used 4 -1/4 X 1/32, two stacked together, to make that 1/4 X 1/16. Used double sided tape for a quick field conversion. The two 1/4 X 1/32 stacked on top of each other appeared to just bearly clear the rotating spool.

Third cast: Left two red blocks in with the 4 magnets. No fuzz......in fact, too tame....about 360 feet.

Fourth cast: So here I go, 5 1/4 oz sinker....no fuzz, 471 feet.....felt good, but still too much braking.

Fifth cast: Removed two red blocks, 5 1/4 sinker.
501 feet.......no fuzz......really felt good.

Sixth cast: Only difference was to apply more leverage......felt really good, no fuzz. 540 feet.

Seventh cast: More leverage.....no fuzz, 558 feet.

At this point, belief I'd found an exceptable compromise between braking and free spooling....the 4 magnets seemed perfect for this quick field test----using no brake blocks. I don't believe I could achieve this distance with any combination of the brakes provided by factory.

For comparison sake, pulled out my Avet SX two-speed (magged-two 3/16 X 1/10), same 20 lb Silver thread, same rod, same conditions. On fourth cast was able to get 10-12 more feet (570 feet) than with the SaSurf30.

Next test for me: How will the sl-x30sha or Grandwave 30 compare?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Great report, Dsurf. 

Thanks much.

I can't wait so see ho the SHA holds up.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

_*At this point, belief I'd found an exceptable compromise between braking and free spooling....the 4 magnets seemed perfect for this quick field test----using no brake blocks. I don't believe I could achieve this distance with any combination of the brakes provided by factory.*_

I think it's pretty amazing that Daiwa comes out with a $400 reel that's billed as:

"Incorporating a fast-starting, ultra-lightweight aluminum spool and counter-balanced handle, this Saltiga is built for distance casting with braid or monofilament."

and you have to stick magnets in it with double sided tape to make it cast.... I can understand why you have to put your own magnets in a Penn Squidder that was made in 1980, but come on Daiwa, borrow or rent a clue. More than twice the price of the commonly used factory magged reels, and you get to tape your own magnets in. Oh boy.

Oh. I know. They're working on a magged side plate option that's $250 extra, and you have to hammer the spool apart and destroy the clicker to install it. I just can't wait to see that reel in my local tackle shop so I can run right out and not buy one


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks for the review dsurf...gonna stick with the 525mags and the SHV 20's.....the


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

DSurf thanks for the report. I would also recommend that you add a little thicker oil to the bearings before your next test. Like the 525 mag this appears to be a very fast reel and the Rocket Fuel XS oil really helped tame it down. Thanks again for the report as alot of us would not have the opportunity to test this new product.


----------



## sambb (Nov 2, 2007)

not understanding you. How exactly do the surf 30 and SL-X 30 spools differ in how they disconnect from the pinion. From what i've seen they are exactly the same. As you put the lever into freespool position, a sliding plate levers the pinion away from the spool shaft. Neither are a true floating spool like an ABU 6500 where the spool sits on a spool shaft via bearings, but both of them definitely have spools that seperate from their pinion when in freespool.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info on a reel i'm sure not many have gotten a chance to try! I will say though - makes me feel even better about my avets hehe.


----------



## 8nbait (Dec 10, 2005)

I dont know if he had a saltiga surf or a regular saltiga as the Surf version does not have a gearbox. 
My saltiga came with black brakes and red. The info supplied states 300 yards of 20LB. With 300 yards of Berkley Big Game the spool was about 1/4 inch from full. I would imagine if the spool was filled to the top you could get about 400 yards on it and it would be too heavy to throw with the supplied brakes.
My saltiga casts good but no better than the SHV or SHA. 
Also the drag resembled an ABU 7500... very jerky. I took the drag apart three times to get it smooth. First I just cleaned the washers with lighter fluid and that did nothing, then I lightly greased the washers and that did not allow me to apply enough drag. The third time I cleaned the washers again then coated them with some oil supplied with one of my SHV reels and the drag was as good as any Daiwa drag I have had. Don't know how long the smoothness will last but it is good for now.
I wouldnt recommend buying one of these reels as they are over priced and dont perform as good as a SHA, SHV or grand wave which if filled hold almost 300 yards of 20 anyway.
gary


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I've been fishing one for about 6 months now and I absolutely love it. All I did was put BOTH sets of brake blocks in it and it's perfect for me. Never touched the bearings. I've got about 350 yards of 20# Big Game on it. It casts like a dream for me, better than any 30 size real that I've ever thrown any way. 

The drag isn't as good as the SHV's, but it's a heck of a lot better than the abu's or the 525. That's a sacrifice I'll take to get rid of the gearbox. It put a 40+ incher on the beach tonight in very rough conditions, and stood up to a 53 incher earlier in the year as well as numerous 5-7 foot blacktips, so it passes the fishing test with ease.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Clyde said:


> I've been fishing one for about 6 months now and I absolutely love it. All I did was put BOTH sets of brake blocks in it and it's perfect for me. Never touched the bearings. I've got about 350 yards of 20# Big Game on it. It casts like a dream for me, better than any 30 size real that I've ever thrown any way.
> 
> The drag isn't as good as the SHV's, but it's a heck of a lot better than the abu's or the 525. That's a sacrifice I'll take to get rid of the gearbox. It put a 40+ incher on the beach tonight in very rough conditions, and stood up to a 53 incher earlier in the year as well as numerous 5-7 foot blacktips, so it passes the fishing test with ease.


 Clyde,not hard to believe about the drag vs abu and penn.. 525 cast great,but can already see where the drags aren't even close to diawas.. You were feeshin tonight?? Purdy werk..


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Hey Clyde*

I double stacked my brakes for my saltiga too. Love what it did for my control of the fluff. Glad to here I am not the only guy that finds it necessary! 

Here is what I think...at least as it goes for me.
I got my saltiga surf on my fusion. This is a fast tip rod and with the reaction being so quick, that spool is gonna zoom! Put that same reel on a Purglass, Lami, or Ballistic and I might not need as many brakes. I have caught 3 drum on the reel and had no issues with the drag. I've heard of others that have the same problem. I think diawa might have fixed the drag issues along the way cause their are 2 different UPCs for the Saltiga Surf 30. The one they used to use might be the crappy drag while the newer ones might be the new and improved. love the drag in my 25 mag. Love the drag in my saltiga. Would love to get another saltiga.


Clyde, I took the red ones out of mine and am gonna try just the black again. Think if I don't pack as much line on this time I can do it with just one set of brakes. I still think I'm gonna have to double up though.

And the Fusion Clyde buit is one hell of a rod. does exactly what I need it to. Thanks again for such a great fishing machine!


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> You were feeshin tonight?? Purdy werk..


Yep, but in my back yard, not yours.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Clyde said:


> Yep, but in my back yard, not yours.


 Oh,*believe me*,can't keep a secret... Sounds like those yrlings grew up a bit...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*It will be all we can do to keep it......*

SHhhhhhhhhhhh!

Someones looking.....


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

I've started using the reds with a set of the whites from a Slosh. Seems to be just enough.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

SINNER said:


> I've started using the reds with a set of the whites from a Slosh. Seems to be just enough.


Sounds like a good idea! Might have to give it a shot!


----------

